# Hydro and Areo grow. Combined.  WW, AK-47, Hindu and Bubblegum,



## Megatron (Jul 28, 2008)

Havn't posted pix in a while.. Heres some updates. 

I put a dual 4ft CFL under the Areo. It seems to work great! I have no more drooping leavs on the bottom, and  I get some of that blue spectrum.. 


The Hydro has been running strong! I got about 2-3 weeks left. They are doing GREAT! I can't wait! 

I'm gonna take some and try the 3 day water cure that was recommended here.


----------



## Elven (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope my grow is half as nice as yours :yay::yay:


----------

